
The “SQL Is Just as Easy as an ORM” Challenge - zzzeek
https://gist.github.com/zzzeek/5f58d007698c4a0c372edd95ab8e0267
======
taffer
> Then we'd like to get back instances of Python objects exactly as they were
> created.

I would accept the challenge as long as the objects in question are
dictionaries.

------
alexnewman
I've been claiming SQL is better than ORM for a longtime. Everytime i use
sqlalchemy, i endup falling back to sql. everytime i use flask-sqlachemy, i
have to pull it or code around it.

~~~
zzzeek
great, do the challenge and show how much better it is to write out all those
INSERT statements by hand!

~~~
alexnewman
Easy things are easy, hard things are possible. As opposed to ORM, the insert
is easy

